# The Blacklist



## Frost Giant (Nov 23, 2015)

I suggest adding a Blacklist section to the TV Show area. 
*POSSIBLE* *SPOILERS BELOW

*
The season finale was very good, with some interesting homages.
Reddington's alias of Kenneth Rathers is an amusing reference to Dan Rather's incident in 1986 where Dan Rathers was attacked by a gentleman demanding to know "What's the frequency Kenneth?"
A major plot point pays tribute to LA Confidential. The scene where James Cromwell shoots Kevin Spacey in his home was virtually re-enacted by two characters, right down to the "Rollo Tomasi" type message from beyond the grave. 
Then there was the mysterious briefcase right out of Pulp Fiction, with the payload that was going to fix the main plot point of the last season, right down to the 'is that what I think it is' type reaction.
It was somewhat surprising to see a group of idiots get the better of Reddington like that, but it just goes to show you can never be paranoid enough.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 30, 2016)

Season 4 is coming to the UK! 
It's back Friday 4th November on Sky. I thought the previous series lost its way a bit in the middle, but was back on track by the end so I'm looking forward to seeing how it continues after the last series cliffhanger (which, unusually, I can still remember).


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been watching since season 1. It's one of my staples - it makes the cut for my "List of 7" (I watch one episode of a series per day, so have room for 7 series at any one point only) every single time.

James Spader's Reddington is a great villain.


----------

